

I was wrong about Medium  - andrewbryk
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/b8dd55fe23b3

======
axelfreeman
I didn't want to sign in to continue. They don't say why this is needed.
Confused.

~~~
minimaxir
Interestingly, I was able to view the post the first time, but loading it up
again I got the "Sign in to continue" message. Which is a shame because I was
about to make a comment.

Looks like someone's growth hacking.

